
Sales Have Slowed To A Trickle On Google’s Chrome Web Store - lotusleaf1987
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/04/sales-have-slowed-to-a-trickle-on-googles-chrome-web-store/
======
mycroftiv
The title of the article seems misleading. Apparently the Chrome web store was
first launched less than a month ago, so it is a product very close to the
origin point of its growth curve and a phrase like "sales have slowed to a
trickle" implies a substantial past history of higher volume sales. I think a
better description of the data would be "chrome web store has yet to gain
sales momentum".

~~~
jkincaid
Good point. I certainly wasn't trying to be misleading — the "slowed to" was
based on my observation immediately after the store launched, when I believe
some of the paid apps had higher numbers of installs. However, I don't have
the sales figures on those handy (I'd have to ask Google) and it may not be
fair to base sales data off the initial launch anyway.

I've changed the title to be less ambiguous/misleading.

